# serveur itunes 10.6 (Debian)



## Membre supprimé 447952 (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un daemon/service pour Debian (ou Ubuntu, je recompilerais au pire) qui ferait serveur itunes.

j'ai essayé Firefly et forked-daapd, mais il ne fonctionne pas avec itunes 10.6 (itunes le voit, mais ne charge pas la musique), donc auriez vous d'autres solution ?

Merci d'avance ! =)
Léo


----------

